# Snow plow trucks for hire north jersey



## Tonkim24 (Nov 9, 2011)

Snow plow trucks for hire we have 4 trucks with experienced drivers 
we service essex and morris county
call tony @ (862) 520-7569 or al @ (973)417-4243


----------

